# permalink



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

My question will show my lack of computer and forum knowledge, of which I am well aware.

What is the permalink for and how does one use it?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> My question will show my lack of computer and forum knowledge, of which I am well aware.
> 
> What is the permalink for and how does one use it?


A permalink provides a link to a specific post within a thread.

To make use of a permalink in this manner...

1. Click the "permalink" link associated w/ a specific reply/post.

2. Once your browser refreshes using the permalink, highlight and copy the URL from your browser's address bar. You'll note that the URL will include a bit of text along the lines of "#post12345678" at the end; it is this portion of the URL that references the aforementioned specific reply/post. 

3. Paste the URL (this is the permalink) as desired.

For example...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/317898-permalink.html#post14920658

(You'll note that that the above permalink references THIS reply. I had to first post this reply, get the permalink URL, and then edit the post in order to add the permalink URL.)


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

testing....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/317898-permalink.html#post14920658


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks @GusPolinski!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

:smthumbup:


----------

